# how come my baby doesn't bark?



## warped676 (Jul 7, 2005)

i know i have a lot of questions... 
but this is my first puppy, 
and i wanna do everything right.
i have had her for about a week, she is about 10 weeks old.
i havent even heard her bark once.
my dad has 2 min pins, and even when they bark my baby doesnt.
she sometimes cries at night when i put her in her crate though.
is this normal?


----------



## czarina (Oct 5, 2004)

The crying is definitely normal.

As for the barking, give it time. Mine didn't start barking until maybe about 3 months, and even then it wasn't much. Now she won't stop barking! Don't worry, she will eventually do it. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

ozzy didnt bark until he was 5 months :lol:


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

One of my dogs who is a lab/pit mix did bark at first either. We got her from the pound and she was over 1 year old and we didnt hear a peep outta her until a few months after we got her... my chi pup hasnt barked yet either and yes she too cries in her crate but not much anymore. She used to cry a lot and i just felt so bad, but you can not take them out of that crate if they cry. It teaches them that all they have to do is cry when they want to be let out and they will never stop crying!!!


----------



## warped676 (Jul 7, 2005)

thank you guys so much... 
i feel much better to know that she is normal  
i was gonna ask the vet when i took her.... 
but i forgot :? 
you guys are very helpful. 
im glad i signed up for this forum


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I've heard Lily bark just once and I've had her 3 years. :lol: 

Chihuahuas have an undeserved reputation for being yappers. As you can see from these replies, they are no more yappy than other breeds and possibly less.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Zola didn't bark for a while either. He does know. Whenever he hears a noise he barks to protect me. Its cute. He barks are your feet to for some reason. 

As for the crying, I never thought it would improce. Zola cried in his pen at night for weeks and weeks and still wakes up in the night sometimes crying. All he wants is to come into my bed then falls back to sleep. Trust me tho, the crying will improve. You just gotta stick with it and not give in, no matternow bad it is


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

In another thread we were discussing how memorable the first time is that our baby barks  
Willie almost never barks, Mully barks, but isn't "yappy" by any means.


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

Zola barks at the door when he 'thinks' someone is there. Sometimes if you tap your foot he even thinks its someone at the door and wont stop barking til you show him there no one there


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Gizmo was mute until about 4months....even then he barely barks..only if he is outside and the nieghbors happen to be outside...and even THEN....it's a couple of barks...the rest of the time he is quiet...I try to get him to bark though...so he can freshen his puppy breath...LOL


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Hershey rarely barks... unless my mom's dog is around. But they love to play that way. I am always told that she is quiet for a chihuahua. Like it was said earlier barking is an undeserved title.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

It definitely varies when it comes to the barks...I can't remember when Britney first barked but my brothers dog barked at 6 weeks...unfortunately, he and his b/f weren't here to witness it..I was the Lucky one 8)


----------



## stefanie_farrell (Jan 11, 2005)

I think it depends on the dog... I had my shannon for 12 years... she only ever barked once in that time... she was scared...
it just shows
stef


----------



## warped676 (Jul 7, 2005)

SHE BARKED!
i couldnt believe it. 
i was so happy. 
it was only 1 bark.... but it was cute. 
and it made me laugh :lol:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

warped676 said:


> SHE BARKED!
> i couldnt believe it.
> i was so happy.
> it was only 1 bark.... but it was cute.
> and it made me laugh :lol:


Awww. Yeah, seems like you were shocked, that's when they like to do it...when it's least expected! I'm happy for you


----------



## chimommy (Jun 29, 2005)

I agree on the barking. It will come in time. Angel didn't start barking until she was about 3 months old or so. I was in shock because I was always told chi's were barkers but figured it was no big deal. Then one day out of the blue, we were playing and she let out a bark. Shocked us both! LOL It all went downhill from there.  She still isn't that much of a barker but she does bark at a few things now and then.

Sounds to me like your pup is perfectly normal.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i'm glad she barked :wink: but be happy if she doesn't do it a lot  

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Cooper doesn't bark at all unless he needs to go outside to do his business and I'm in another room - then he'll just bark once and wait. I think the only reason he barks then is because he's too lazy to go find me.


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

I have a yapper Daytona, once he starts the others begin to harmonize


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Yoda is almost 5 months old and he doesnt bark at all!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I'd say if you haven't heard your baby bark yet..........just wait :wink:


----------



## loubie1736 (May 23, 2005)

Lola's barked three times and she's four months old. On each occasion she has surprised and scared herself so much she just sat there gazing wide eyed!!  It was funny! But apart from those three times (if you can call them barks.... more like a squeaky toy sound!) she's mute!!


----------



## Seren (Apr 22, 2005)

Melys is 14 wks old and hasnt barked yet. Im making the most of it before she starts to! lol. She cried the first three nights i put her to bed in her playpen in the kitchen. It was difficult to ignore her. But once she realised her routine and that its her playpen/bed she quite likes to go into it. She very rarely cries at all now, and only if she wants me to pick her up.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

My Princess-Ella did not bark her two barks until she was 7 months and that was to woof woofs per day.My mom had not heard her so she said when are you going to bark. Boy she should not kept saying that now we have a hard time keeping mouth shut. So do not worry believe me she'll do it on her time.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

loubie1736 said:


> Lola's barked three times and she's four months old. On each occasion she has surprised and scared herself so much she just sat there gazing wide eyed!!


How cute is that!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Thank goodness Jasmine is not a barker! She was almost 5 months old the first time she barked. Now the only time she barks is if she sees one of the neighbors cats in my yard. That just drives her nuts, and she won't quit barking till the cat leaves. However, she doesn't bark when someone knocks at the door or walks by on the street out front - thank goodness. 

I've had chis most of my life, and I've never had a yappy one. I think their reputation as nippy, yappy dogs is totally undeserved. Course I am just a little prejudiced.... :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi talks and sings (anyone want to make a zippy video of it come over with your equipment lol) she tries to say goooood giiiiirl, i ruv yoooouuuuuu and cockadooooodlerooooooo...... as for real barks..... only at elephants on tv :?


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Barking in Chi's is learned. They do it the first time and depending on what type of response they get from us, is whether they continue. CoCo only barks at one person. Cotton is more vocal. It probaly doesn't help that when Cotton starts to " protect " us my dh and I usually start laughing at her. She's so small but acts so big and tough. lol 

Personally, I say that you are lucky. I would have a hard time listening to a " yappy " dog.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

cocopuff said:


> Barking in Chi's is learned. They do it the first time and depending on what type of response they get from us, is whether they continue. CoCo only barks at one person. Cotton is more vocal. It probaly doesn't help that when Cotton starts to " protect " us my dh and I usually start laughing at her. She's so small but acts so big and tough. lol
> 
> Personally, I say that you are lucky. I would have a hard time listening to a " yappy " dog.


That is an incredibly cute siggy!!!

BTW, I'd have a hard time with a yappy dog too.


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

Awww,,i can't stand to hear a puppy cry! SOB! This is why i have been sleeping in the recliner for the past week with Jolie. As soon as she can go all night without needing to potty and gets a little bigger (she only weighs one pound, 4 oz now) we will move to the bed! My husband misses me!  Jolie has had to spend *some* time in the crate but only because i have to work. Even then, i've been coming home at lunch to take her out, let her play and potty before going back to work. (I'm having separation anxiety!) 

www.ami-michelle.com/damomma/


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

Taco didn't bark at all until he was about 5 months. I was happy that he didn't because I was, also, under the misconception that chi's are yappy. Now I know that it isn't true, but he does bark a lot more than my Golden. Not a lot, mostly when company comes or at the neighbors when they're outside. It's funny, because since we've had Taco, Buster has become a little more vocal too. It must be catching.


----------



## angela_markovic (Jun 4, 2005)

lillo didnt bark the first week he was here, but now he drives us mad-he barks all the time. only for a reason mind you, but he finds many reasons!!! people walking by, a strange noise any noise really. it depends on the chi, one of our past chi's was like him and barked constantly if someone would come to the house and another we had grew out of being badly behaved. shouting at him doesnt help at all he does it anyway!


----------

